# Need Help With Panasonic TV



## Warrior4Christ (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys, I found out online that my Panasonic Viera Television set allows me to record the screen/sound to an SD Card. I have an SD Card that works, and have searched EVERYWHERE online to try and find how to record, with no luck. All I have found is a "Viera Link" which can let me record to a recording device, but no such thing with my SD Card.
Can someone please walk me through this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you certain that capability is for your particular TV Model?
Is there any reference to that capability in your TV's owners manual?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Model of the TV?

With that said, I've not seen nor heard of any model allowing what you state. If anything, they will output the audio to a recording device, but not record it in the TV.


----------

